# Jetta TDI Value edition, $22K



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting


Volkswagen Jetta TDI value edition makes diesel cheap - latimes.com


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've seen Mustang and Camaro owners both say that Ford got lazy when the Camaro was gone. Funny how competition stimulates change. I expect VW will begin "re-contenting" some of their line too.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I read the article and it says it's the base model. In about the last line of the article, it comments on how the Cruze TD is $2500+ but fails to make mention of how much more you get in the Cruze that won't come with a base model TDI. I'm sure Chevy could do the same by de-contenting the Cruze TD. I think they ought to let us decide the specs on what to offer in the CTD...I think we would sell some cars and make the TDI look sick in comparison.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I said this in another thread. It will be very interesting to see if GM expands on the CTD or just leaves it in one trim level. If they added a base model and MT they would sell more diesels. It all boils down to how serious they are about the diesel market.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't think GM will offer another trim level while sales are in the 400 a month range. I think it's already been revealed somewhere on the auto sites that in 2015 it will also be automatic only. 

Since the Cruze is being totally redesigned for 2016 I doubt we'll see anything much next year beyond a few color changes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There has always been 2 models in the Aussie diesel, the CD (now called Equipe) and the CDX which comes with everything except a sunroof standard.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

THat is interesting. Seems like that's what the common rail Jetta TDI cost initially when it came out in the 2009 model year. I seem to remember the price being $22,xxx.


----------

